# question for Montcalm County hunters



## Ed Spin (Mar 20, 2003)

I bet that there were hunters in that same area you are seeing deer that said during the deer season. "There aint no deer any more, the DNR has got to stop issuing all those antlerless permits."

Keep the fun in hunting!


----------

